# Marcus Ruhl - In his best condition ever?



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Check his new photo out...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

nice little red cross there!! hes lost some size! lol


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

hummm if u sqwint a bit u can just bought make it out !! 8)


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not in on this one - what's a red cross?


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

its kinda like a f but with out the flicky bit on top


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

JayCee2 said:


> its kinda like a f but with out the flicky bit on top


I can't work out if I'm being sent up here. Where abouts is the red cross? Is it like a magic eye picture?


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

:? :? :shock: so theres a piccy on your end ?


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

What the f**k :? :? :? :? :? :?

Have I wandered into a parrallel universe.

So far, I've been told that Ruhl has a red cross that's abit like an f without a flicky bit on top and I have a piccy on my end.

Is it too rude to be spelt out in plain English


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Squatty said:


> What the f**k :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> Have I wandered into a parrallel universe.
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Well f**king well stop laughing and translate your previous statements


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

i cant im lost :?


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

where am i ? im scared its dark


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think he means theres no pic there on his comp


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hahaha

i think the picture was removed for a bit but works great now. on topic please, what do you think of ruhl !!! fu**ing monster


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

nick500 said:


> hahaha
> 
> i think the picture was removed for a bit but works great now. on topic please, what do you think of ruhl !!! fu**ing monster


Yes,back on topic Jaycee. I'm very easily distracted Nick.

I'd love to see Ruhl place top five at the Olympia but I don't think he's political flavour of the month.

Phenomenal size


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

still a red cross the fail pic upoload refreshed but no joy


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

still no pic for me..... but if its a photo from his recent 2nd placing at teh spanish GP.. from the photos ive seen hell need to be alot tighter for the olympia to get a decent placing in my opinion!!

and with just a week to improve i cant see it to be honest... especially as he has a flight to vegas in there too!

with regard him not being flavour of the month... hes a true monster that deserves respect... but his blatant use of synthol in his rear delts in teh past has seriously hurt his chances... also as his physique is so blocky he needs to be in trememndously shredded condition to get the best out of it!.... just my opinions!!


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

For some reason it works fine for me :$ oh well


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe this will help :lol: ...


----------



## mrdeadlifter (Jul 7, 2006)

throughly impressive but is that right lat of his outsized in comparison to the left? or is it just the fact that the hips are in slight rotation with the right leg?


----------



## td3 (Jan 3, 2007)

i think his stack works for him 

whats his hieght? and anyone know his bodyweight there in that shot.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

td3 said:


> whats his hieght? and anyone know his bodyweight there in that shot.


I believe he's 5ft 10" & he'll be around 275lb - 280lb in that photo (if reports of his bdywgt @ the Spanish GP are acurate)


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

His arm probably weighs more than my leg lol, a true mass monster,

R


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

LeeB said:


> nice little red cross there!! hes lost some size! lol


talk about an 'X frame', lol


----------

